# .22



## duckdowner007 (Mar 8, 2006)

i use a .22 for rabbit hunting with hollow points it gets the job done along with a 410 shotgun for incase they run what y'all use


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

.22 77/22 ruger bolt action stainless synthetic stock, gets the job done pretty well


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

12 gauge semi with a modified choke.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

22.lr in a 10/22


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

20 gauge with #8's and IC.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

22 if there is snow on the ground and I can track them. 20 gauge with I/C and #6 shot if I'm brush jumping them. I don't like to eat as much lead as dlip does. :lol:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

.22 Henry Lever-Action, with Aguila Super Colibris or CCI CB Longs, or I'll just use one of my air rifles.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Marlin 22 mag. It might be a little big but its good for those big bunnies like jacks and snow shoe.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Ruger 10/22 with a 25 round banana clip. Works like a charm. If there is a lot of brush and rabbits are jumpin out and running, i use our 12 gauge with remington small game loads #6.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Gohon said:


> 22 if there is snow on the ground and I can track them. 20 gauge with I/C and #6 shot if I'm brush jumping them. I don't like to eat as much lead as dlip does. :lol:


Psht, I shoot em in the head... :lol:


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

i use a marlin .22lr(16 shot tube fed clip)

i only put 5 in cuz if i cant hit it with that many....then all i have to say is WOW


----------

